# Fresh Ham



## SMD (Jan 4, 2018)

I ordered a fresh ham from a local butcher in early December.  They wet cured it for me from the 15th(ish) to the 21st.  I picked it up and put it in my fridge until Christmas morning.

I smoked it until it’s internal temp was about 150 and let it rest for an hour or so.  The ham looked great out of the smoker... It looked perfect when I cut into it... it tasted like a SALT BOMB when we bit into it :(

We pulled out some frozen pizza’s for Christmas dinner.  I hate that I killed this ham. 

I’ve read some advice online, about soaking it in various sodas, or sugar solutions for 24 hours to draw out the salt before smoking it, etc.  I’d like to see if anyone here has some advice for the next time I try this.

Thanks for your wisdom!


----------



## motocrash (Jan 4, 2018)

Do a fry test to determine saltiness before smoking and soak accordingly or if possible cure it yourself.All the info is here on the forum.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 4, 2018)

I would A. Have a little talk with the butcher, and B. Cure your own Hams. I will bet your butcher is outsourcing the curing as do most slaughterhouses. You have no idea what concentrates of salt, sugars or cure they are using. It is a lot easier than it seems to cure your own. Pops brine is about as easy as it gets and VERY tasty!


----------



## SMD (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks for the info - Are you talking about this Pops cure? 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ams/pops-wet-curing-brine.9561/

It calls for 3 to 4 weeks curing time for a ham?

We live in a small house and (row home) and only have one refrigerator.  I don’t think I could steal a shelf from my wife for that long without her hitting me over the head with the ham.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 4, 2018)

Yes. That is the one. Refrigerator space can be an issue so that is understandable. I now have three and even then I still run out! Hee hee! If you inject the brine it can cure from the inside out as well and can cut down on time it takes for the cure to penetrate. I might suggest starting with a smaller ham or shoulder, or a loin in a ziplock bag (doubled perhaps?) that you could live with. Two days per 1/4 inch is the rule of thumb. Also, Bearcarver, SmokinAl and DaveOmak post extensively here on other methods with dry brines such as Tenderquick that don't rely on a large bucket or container that takes up so much space.

Another option is to double-smoke a store-bought ham. Bearcarvers threads on double smoked ham immediately comes to mind.


----------



## SMD (Jan 4, 2018)

Awesome, great info!  Thanks Browneyesvictim.

Thanks for the fry test idea too Motocrash, definitely doing that from now on.


----------

